#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-30
<snail> mwhudson: on the bright side, there are much more unpleasant things they could have spend the weekend sending you...
<mwhudson> snail: i guess that's true
<ibeardslee> ohhh 3.0
<snail> 3.0 ?
<ajmitch> linux
<ajmitch> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTUwMg
<mwhudson> ah, the voices in linus' head won?
<ajmitch> apparantly so
<snail> nice
<Bacta> Hai all
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning all
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> 3 working days for a reply to a sales enquiry doesn't inspire confidence in a hosting provider. Especially when at the bottom of the response it has "Ticket Priority: 24 Hour Response"
<ibeardslee> ouch .. who is that?
<hads> Digiweb
<ajmitch> they're in christchurch, aren't they?
<hads> They are
<hads> Run DiscountDomains and SecurePayTech
<hads> Page load speed on nicegear has gone from 6-8 seconds back down to <1 second
<hads> Since replacing that hard drive
<ajmitch> quite a difference, that hard drive must have been a bit toast
<ajmitch> I wonder how much sector remapping it was having to do
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-31
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morena
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-01
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning, just
<ajmitch> still 15 minutes
 * chilts should have left it longer :)
<ajmitch> try for 11:59 tomorrow
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> well, that was 9 minutes well spent
<ajmitch> I'm sure
<chilts> heh
<snail> mōrena, e hoa
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morena
 * ibeardslee books out the next hour to give ubuntuone on his workstation a beating
<mwhudson> motning
 * ajmitch wishes his laptop didn't fail so badly at resuming at times
<ajmitch> sitting there, thrashing away even though only about 500MB of RAM is used
<ibeardslee> yay .. forgot about killing the Ubuntu One key in Seahorse
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> ubuntu one actually works for me in natty
<ibeardslee> works now
<ibeardslee> the reinstall I did must have broken it
<ajmitch> mwhudson: you got around the problem of having 100k+ files queued up?
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i uninstalled everything and deleted all local state
<ajmitch> that's a painful way to fix it
<thumper> morning
<hads> Morning
<ajmitch> so it's world ipv6 day coming up next week, how many NZ ISPs support it yet?
<mwhudson> telstra claim they are working on it
<ajmitch> so maybe in another 2-3 years
<ajmitch> snap said that there wasn't native ipv6 over adsl due to the chorus network
<ajmitch> though it's not really that useful at the moment, it'd still be nice to have eventually :)
<mwhudson> i
<mwhudson> i'm sure my router wouldn't know what ipv6 was if it poked it in the eye
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-02
<thumper> I have one new netgear router that does do ipv6
<thumper> but the ADSL routre I'm not so sure about
<ibeardslee> morning
<zcat[1]> pirateparty.org.nz has IPv6 address 2402:6000:104:100::4 -- Just in time for world ipv6 day..
<ibeardslee> awww that's nice for them
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: what's interesting is that catalyst is listed as having AAAA records for mail, but not for the website :)
<ibeardslee> something we are working on
<ibeardslee> something about keepalived not supporting ipv6
<ibeardslee> or whatever the firewall loadbalancer is
<ajmitch> I guessed there'd be a reason for it
<ajmitch> looking at the website for it, ipv6 support was added only a year ago, so probably not in a stable debian release
<Atamira> mornin
<snail> W: Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-backports/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 130.195.86.37 8080]
<snail> that's not an issue at my end, right?
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> jaunty is dead isn't it?
<thumper> morning
<thumper> mwhudson: I hope so
<mwhudson> having jaunty-backports in your sources.list sounds unfortunate, even more so if you're not running jaunty
 * snail hates it when it's all their fault
<snail> interesting  http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/06/github-has-passed-sourceforge.php
<ajmitch> interesting to see ruby & python at the top of the github languages list
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-03
<ojwb> snail: though perhaps people commit more often with git
 * ojwb seems to
<ojwb> if you want to cherry pick, it's easier to combine small commits than have to split a big one
<mwhudson> ajmitch: the second highest on codeplex is "xml schema", where do i sign up to get me some of that?
<snail> ojwb: encouraging people to commit more often being a good thing, of course...
<ojwb> sure (well up to a point)
<ojwb> but that exaggerates the popularity of github
<snail> mwhudson: i think what that means is SOAP or some other random XML based protocol
<snail> ojwb: perhaps
<ojwb> clearly it's very popular even taking that into accont
<ojwb> account
<chilts> you gotta also wonder if that takes into account the 25,000 package mirror of CPAN
<chilts> and of course, lots of people cloning each others repos
<chilts> it's kinda like LOCs
<chilts> or 'number of tests passed'
<chilts> or 'cups of tea drank today' as a sign of productivity
<chilts> :)
<ojwb> i get the impression that "forking and commiting a few changes" is github's answer to "starting a new project on sourceforge"
<chilts> yeah, they always talk about the number of repos, which isn't the same as the number of projects
<ajmitch> mwhudson: I don't think you want 'some of that'
<mwhudson> ojwb: omg yes
 * ojwb wonders whether the selection criteria for that study were "the sites we could think of" or if they attempted to determine sites which were of a comparable size
<ojwb> launchpad isn't there, and seems reasonably popular
<mwhudson> launchpad would be difficult because many of the branches there are imports
<ojwb> there's a fair few mirrors on github
<ojwb> xapian has one for example
<Bacta> Hi all
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-04
<Ubuntunz> sup
<zapzupnz> nowt, by the looks. heh
<Ubuntunz> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_187722311276617&ap=1
<Ubuntunz> Anyone need  a copy of linux? (Any distro)
<Atamira> im good thanks
<Atamira> if i dont have a copy, i can get it
<elky> Ubuntunz, You really shouldn't make a habit of spamming people in private queries.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-05
 * ajmitch wonders how many people were spammed
<Atamira> i was
<zapzupnz> i wasn't
<zapzupnz> I did get VERSIONed, though, I see
<G> ajmitch: I was spammed as well, but was easy enough to just /win close
 * hads too
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-28
<thumper> afternoon
<kcj> Afternoon.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> shucks, I never said morning yesterday!
 * chilts <- bad person
<ojwb> it was tough, but we survived without you doing your bit
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> ojwb: heh, good job everyone :)
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<thomi> lifeless: got a second?
<lifeless> sure
<thomi> lifeless: given a python dotted string like "foo.bar.baz", is there a way to tell if that refers to a python module or a python package?
<lifeless> do you mean 'refers to (a python module or a python package)' or 'refers to (a pytohn module) or refers to (a python package)' ?
<lifeless> (what question are you trying to answer, and why?)
<thomi> lifeless: I meant the latter. The problem we're trying to solve is:
<thomi> we'd like users to be able to run one or more autopilot tests by specifying a string of varying exact-ness. They might specify an entire test id (i.e.- right up to, and including the actual test classmethod), or they might specify just a test case class, a test module, or perhaps just a package that contains several test modules.
<thomi> testools test loader has twho methods for loading tests: discover (which takes a package name), and loadTestsFromName (which takes a module, class, of function name)
<thomi> so we need a way of knowing if we should call 'discover(name)' or 'loadTestsFromName(name)'
<lifeless> oh
<thomi> does that make sense?
<lifeless> so, if I may suggest
<lifeless> you're turned around backwards
<thomi> oh?
<lifeless> you want a UI for letting the user select tests to run, as a user of the system.
<lifeless> This is distinct from telling the system how to instantiate tests.
<lifeless> discover and loadTestsFromName have quite different behaviour, you will have less friction if you pick one and stick with it.
<thomi> I see. so maybe we use discover, get all the tests and filter them ourselves
<lifeless> indeed
<thomi> awesome. That makes sense
<thomi> thanks :)
<lifeless> thats what e.g. bzr selftest does (with some glue to optimise the time to instantiate tests - but it has 20K tests)
<thomi> ahh, I see
<thomi> BTW, meet veebers (new QA engineer in Dunedin and on the PyCon conference committee)
<lifeless> o/
<veebers> Hi lifeless :)
<thomi> you lost an arm!
<thomi>  /o\
<ajmitch> veebers: you finally decided to lurk in here? :)
<veebers> ajmitch: heya. yeah, I just think I need to increase my lurk-ness :)
<ajmitch> just remember to say 'morning' each day
<veebers> right, noted.
<veebers> morning all
<mwhudson_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<veebers> Morning
<lifeless> gninroM
<ibeardslee> ƃuıuɹoɯ
<thumper> ibeardslee: oh... tricky
<thumper> ibeardslee: how long did it take you to write that?
<ibeardslee> http://www.textflip.org/
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> oh my pi arrived this morning
<ajmitch> got debian installed on it yet? :)
<ibeardslee> no .. my SD card is at home
<ajmitch> shame
<ibeardslee> but about to set off a wget of the latest image so it is ready when I get home
<ibeardslee> yeah
 * ajmitch still needs to try & play around with ubuntu on the zatab
<ajmitch> assuming I can find that microSD adapter for my laptop
<ibeardslee> although the plus side of that is that there is work to be done so I won't be distracted
<ojwb> morning
 * ibeardslee starts that download again using screen
<fmarier> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: does the pi use a standard sd card?
 * fmarier found a very weird bug in Precise today
<ajmitch> fmarier: oh?
 * ajmitch is sure there are still *plenty* of bugs in precise still :)
<fmarier> does anybody know where "my usb headset mute button steals the mouse focus" would fit on LP? (i.e. what package I should file that under)
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: yes it does
<fmarier> and yes, precise is definitely not ready for prime time yet I would say
<ajmitch> fmarier: probably file it against X, not sure just which package though
<fmarier> i forgot just how different debian and ubuntu upgrades are... should wait a bit longer next time
 * ajmitch hasn't really had many problems with that
<fmarier> biggest problem for me though is: how am i going to upgrade my dad's computer. no way he's gonna want to learn unity or gnome3
<ajmitch> classic gnome session not classic enough?
<ojwb> fmarier: "long term support" => "you'll be finding bugs forever"
<fmarier> ojwb: touché :)
 * ajmitch hasn't tried anything except unity on precise
<fmarier> ajmitch: no, it's still too different
<fmarier> too much stuff is missing
<ajmitch> that's a shame, I thought it was meant to be fairly close to what 10.04 was like
<fmarier> it's probably the closest to gnome2, but it's still fairly different. i'm thinking of trying xfce
<Atamira> morning
<fmarier> ajmitch: i ended up filing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1006156
<ajmitch> the bug would be amusing if it weren't so annoying
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-30
<thumper> fmarier: hahaha
<thumper> fmarier: that is a very weird bug
<fmarier> thumper: yeah, i learned a lot about video drivers in recent kernels before i figured out it was a mute button problem
<thumper> I notice that FB is down almost 10% today
<ajmitch> such a shame
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ojwb> morning
<robert_ancell> thumper, did you get a duolingo invite in the end?  I have some more now people signed up
<thumper> robert_ancell: no, not yet
<thumper> oh... and
<robert_ancell> thumper, ok, you should have one now
<thumper> morning
<thumper> robert_ancell: thanks
<thumper> robert_ancell: you've not moved back to NZ have you?
<thumper> robert_ancell: or just looking for more kiwis to hang with?
<robert_ancell> yup, been back for about a month now
<thumper> oh?
<thumper> robert_ancell: where?
<robert_ancell> Auckland (Onehunga)
 * ajmitch is glad to see some more kiwis come back
<ajmitch> at this rate we may actually have to do something as a loco apart from irc
<robert_ancell> is anyone else in Auckland?
<ajmitch> seems to be mostly wellington or dunedin in here
<thumper> robert_ancell: no, not that I know of
<thumper> robert_ancell: however you do bring the number in NZ up to 8 :)
<robert_ancell> https://directory.canonical.com/list/country/ says 7, who's missing?
<thumper> you
<robert_ancell> whoops
<thumper> :)
<ojwb> geonet are using OSM now
<ojwb> e.g. http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/quakes/3713946g-shaking.html
<chilts> that's pretty cool ... it'd be interesting to see why they made that decision
<ibeardslee> cheaper?
<kcj> Morning.
<hads> It is cool that they are using OSM. WIth the number of page impressions they get I imagine the updated pricing for Google Maps would have cost a fortune.
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> just
<thumper> :)
<mwhudson> yep
<mwhudson> i'm working on hong kong time anyway
<ajmitch> must mean it's time to brave the weather & get lunch
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-31
<ibeardslee> yeh .. I'll have to put some sunscreen on with the weather
<mwhudson> hey
<mwhudson> so is there a bug for the generic "iwlwifi doesn't work very well problem" ?
 * ajmitch sees quite a few bugs that mention iwlwifi against linux in lp
<ajmitch> not sure which of those would be the main bug to follow, if any
<mwhudson> i see
<mwhudson> of course i was seeing particular problems running the upstream kernel, which is not exactly what most people are doing
<mwhudson> which kernel is in quantal currently?
<mwhudson> i guess i know how to answer that
<ajmitch> rmadison says 3.4.0-3.8
<ajmitch> not terribly helpful
<mwhudson> 3.4 was only released last week or so so it must be pretty new
<ojwb> hmm, seems i missed the announcement that the kernel had joined the chromium vs firefox version number inflation game
<ajmitch> ojwb: it's not quite as bad, thankfully
<ojwb> hmm, is there an easy way to find out if you have anything installed from a particular apt source?
 * ojwb just found multiverse enabled
<ajmitch> ojwb: pretty sure you can do that with an aptitude search, maybe aptitude search "?section(multiverse) ?installed"
<ojwb> cool, that seems to work (and says nothing)
 * ojwb had got as far as: apt-cache policy .|sed '/Installed: [^(]/,/^[^ ]/p;d'|grep multiverse
<ojwb> which also says nothing
<ajmitch> yeah I find aptitude can be pretty good for searching
<mwhudson> fwiw, that aptitude command finds the few things i have installed from multiverse
<mwhudson> so it seems to work
<mwhudson> (also, figlet is in multiverse!?)
<ojwb> yeah, I tried it on universe too
<ojwb> mwhudson: licence insanity
<mwhudson> i suppose that's to be expected
 * mwhudson goes away for a bit
 * ajmitch wonders why wine-gecko1.4 is in multiverse
<ojwb> though apparently on files which probably contain no creative work
<ojwb> ajmitch: "    - Still a multiverse package, requires a build step on windows"
<ojwb> says debian/changelog
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> first day of winter
<ibeardslee> hmm looks like redhat are aligning themselves with the crippled PCs
<ibeardslee> ok maybe a slight exaggeration .. http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12368.html
<ibeardslee> Would canonical do down the same path?
<thumper> morning
<chilts> wow, I never knew all of this was coming
<chilts> seems like they just want to move towards Apple's model (and all in the name of security)
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> chilts: in the name of market domination disguised as security
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> chilts: who is moving towards Apple's model?
<ibeardslee> MS, stopping (making it harder for) other people using 'their' hardware
<ajmitch> no surprises there - good intentions, bad implementation
<chilts> thumper: well, their secure hardware/software things ... I just think it looks like taking control because of control, not because of security :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-01
<ojwb> morning?
<ajmitch> in australia, it is
<ojwb> i just noticed nobody else seems to have said it yet today
<ajmitch> you joined too late this morning
<ojwb> hmm
 * ojwb should be on permanently
<ajmitch> by 10:37 we'd already bitched about redhat
<ojwb> perhaps there were network issues
<ajmitch> looks like you disappeared at 2:52 this morning
<ajmitch> olly came back though
 * ajmitch wishes the ubuntu software centre wasn't so slow
<olly> so i did
<ajmitch> between it & update-apt-xapian-index that it spawns, it's using 700MB of RAM
<ojwb> while it's nice to see xapian's world domination advancing, having apt-xapian-index there by default can be problematic
<ajmitch> it's used heavily by the software centre, and it's not lightweight
<ojwb> i don't think it tries to tune itself for small systems
<ojwb> it would benefit from a tunable max memory usage threshold, which xapian doesn't currently have
<kcj> Morning.
<ojwb> but it probably could tune the document flush threshold
<ajmitch> right, it's still climbing in memory usage
<ojwb> one of the many things on my "would be nice to poke at" list
 * ajmitch decided to get the new humble indie bundle, though it'd be a good test of installing via the software centre
<ajmitch> little things to fix, like still having to click 'buy' after having bought it :)
<ojwb> ajmitch: what do you get if you install xapian-tools and run: delve /var/cache/software-center/xapian
<ojwb> on debian testing, I only have 2135 entries
<ojwb> i guess ubuntu's must be larger
<ajmitch> probably a lot larger on my system, I've got a number of apt sources
<ojwb> actually, I can check the old laptop
<ojwb> 2380
<ojwb> the apt-xapian-index is larger though - 33637
<ojwb> on 36421 on debian testing
<ojwb> or
<ojwb> are you just measuring in top?
<ajmitch> was just looking at resident size in top
<ajmitch> & swearing as I waited for firefox to swap back in at times
<ajmitch> number of documents = 2583
<ajmitch> /usr/share/software-center/update-software-center-channels is still running & making my laptop fans spin :)
<ojwb> /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index -f seems to peak at about 228M resident for me
<ajmitch> highest I saw was about 530MB before I got distracted by a phone call
<ojwb> and at 152M if I patch it to do:
<ojwb> import os
<ojwb> os.environ['XAPIAN_FLUSH_THRESHOLD'] = '1000'
<lifeless> 'morning'
<ojwb> that's not the software centre one, which may contain more per entry
<ojwb> but i don't have /usr/share/software-center/update-software-center-channels on either machine
<ajmitch> both debian?
<ojwb> debian and oneiric I think
<ajmitch> might be new in precise then
<ojwb> oh natty
<ajmitch> old
<ojwb> i didn't claim it wasn't...
<ajmitch> precise has software-center 5.2, sid has 5.1.2debian2
<ojwb> i'll update the ubuntu one at some point, but life's too busy to have to fix it if it doesn't go cleanly, so  I'm holding off for now
<ajmitch> yeah it took me quite some time to bother upgrading my desktop at home
<ojwb> the issues should be similar in character though
<ojwb> lowering the flush threshold seems to reliably reduce the peak from 228 to 152 and makes it take about twice as long (33 secs to 1m15 with a warm cache)
<ojwb> which for a low memory system is a good trade-off, especially if it'll get swappy at the higher value
<ajmitch> the majority of the bugs on apt-xapian-index in LP look to be automated crash bugs
 * ojwb wonders who decided launchpad wasn't getting enough bugs
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/655831 looks to cover it being slow
<ojwb> and like all the bugs I've seen, it degenerates into a meta discussion
<ajmitch> of course
<ojwb> i mean all the bugs about this
<mwhudson> there needs to be a "you must be smarter than this stick -> | to post on this bug" feature
<ojwb> though it's a bit of a feature of bug trackers
<mwhudson> well, not smarter i guess
<ojwb> and launchpad suffers particularly
<mwhudson> "have more insight than"
<mwhudson> ojwb: the downside of targeting human beings as users!
<ojwb> yeah
<ojwb> though the computer reported bugs don't seem much better
 * ojwb likes spending most of his time on a project where the users are almost all developers
<ojwb> and even then they fail to tell you minor details like the version of the software half the time
<ajmitch> problem is, developers can have opinions
<ojwb> how dare they
 * ajmitch should unsubscribe from ubuntu-devel-discuss
<mwhudson> i presume debian-legal is still a thing?
<ajmitch> it still exists
<ajmitch> mwhudson: you mentioned figlet yesterday
<ajmitch> http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2012/05/msg00022.html
<ajmitch> now relicensed to BSD
 * ojwb will file a debian bug against apt-xapian-index - enrico's likely to respond sanely and addressing it for wheezy is probably the priority right now
<mwhudson> ajmitch: hee hee
<alberto> #channels
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-02
<chilts> morning
<chilts> (just)
<game2> hi
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-03
<kcj> Afternoon. :/
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee> ajmitch_: chilly in your part of the world?
<ajmitch_> yeah, a little bit white, nothing much though
<snail> the cable car is dead here, or was a wihle ago
 * ajmitch_ of course only sees what little snow remains in central dunedin, not all the hill suburbs
<olly_> morning
<G> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-28
<ojwb> hmm, hail in wellington
<ojwb> the sky went a weird mustardy bronze colour first
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-29
<thumper> wow, quiet day
<thumper> night
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> mornings
<thumper> morning
<G> morning
<olly_> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-30
<ojwb> does anyone know somebody useful at citylink to prod about their mirroring?
<ojwb> it seems they're using a really old version of ftpsync which leaves long windows when the mirror isn't consistent (at least for ftp.nz.debian.org)
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> ojwb: I saw a comment in irc that we've started syncing out internal (debian) mirror off ftp.au.debian.org
<ajmitch> morning
<G> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly_> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-31
<ojwb> the warehouse sell some odd things: http://www.thewarehouse.co.nz/red/catalog/product/Number-Field-Sieve-and-CDMA-Sequences?SKU=10309783844391237
<G> wow, must be part of their Quality products mantra they have now
<G> some dubious ones there too, but to their credit, their hardware section is interesting, a few RPi books on the first page of results
<kieppie> hi
<kieppie> just checking in because of: http://community.ubuntu.com/
<olly_> morning
<kieppie1> hi
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-26
<ibeardslee> yay! one less Unity gripe down and sorted
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-28
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-29
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<thumper> o/
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-30
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning^wafternoon
<chilts> wafternoon ... ibeardslee do you really smell that bad?
<ibeardslee> yes
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-31
<hads> Morning
<ibeardslee> urgle yes morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-01
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-02
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-05-31
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> Morning
<ibeardslee> morning, we have been quiet haven't we?
#ubuntu-nz 2017-06-01
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-06-02
<denially2341> http://prntscr.com/jahiq5
<denially2341> hey olly
